# Here's a beauty in south AL available for adoption



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Has rescue been notified?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, she reminds me so much of my C when I first got him - he too was given up due to divorce. She is a beauty and I hope she finds a loving home soon.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's beautiful. Have you contacted the local rescues?


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> She's beautiful. Have you contacted the local rescues?


No, I just stumble on this a few minutes ago. There is one I'm familiar with on the gulf coast so I will email them the info right now.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

msdogs1976 said:


> Charlene is her name and is with the Mobile SPCA, adoption fee $150. Only 2 years old and in good health. A good find for anyone living in the area.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15972264?recno=13


 
Try emailing J&L Golden Retriever Rescue, [email protected] 
Martha 251-402-2679 or Office 251-928-3945
Point Clear, AL 36564 or

J & L GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE​Contact: Tammy Cimalore Brinkley
Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana and Florida, *Phone: *(505) 850-6582


----------

